# Q-tip stuck in ear



## tlw1977 (Dec 8, 2010)

Patient comes in the office with cotton off of a Q-tip stuck in her ear. They flushed the ear and got the cotton out.  What dx code would you use? How would you code the flushing of the ear.


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

TOPPE said:


> Patient comes in the office with cotton off of a Q-tip stuck in her ear. They flushed the ear and got the cotton out.  What dx code would you use? How would you code the flushing of the ear.



931- foreign body ear.  You would not code the flushing.. it is part of the e&m


----------

